# Dangers they find. Photo heavy and very gory!!



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

The fifth picture really got to me!

I'm sorry that that happened, I hope that he heals soon. I find external wounds to heal faster than internal...


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

OMG:shock:!!! Poor guy!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I get a little sick looking at horse injuries. I am SO SORRY and praying for complete recoveries. PLEASE, everyone, check out your turnout areas for dangers.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh wow!! Fingers are crossed for as speedy recovery as possible  The poor chap!


----------



## aldebono (Mar 15, 2012)

Oh mine did something similar! 

I used a human product called Dermoplast. Its a spray on antibiotic, pain killer so you don't have to touch it. He really liked it, maybe you can find something similar over there. 

Poor baby will have a good scar from that!


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

OUCH! holy cow....it hurts ME to see what horses do to themselves! poor guy...hope he heals fast!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Ouch, he sure ******ed himself good! Sending healing vibes your way. Please keep us updated on his healing progress.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

*injury*

Gosh that looks awful, worst sort of injury of that type I've ever seen. I do hope he's going to be alright. One of our past riding horses turned brood mare turned back into a riding horse had a similar scar on her side when we bought her so they must repair and recover but still terribly painful.
He was probably actually lucky that it caught him there if it was going to catch anywhere as I remember a lovely TB that Mick & Dawn Burton from the Stocking stud bred that caught his stifle on the end of a rail as he went through a gap out on exercise and literally ripped the whole stifle out and he eventually had to be shot. 
He has this whole thread rooting for him!!!


----------



## mnl764 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wow! Great photos, thanks for sharing. I know he will get better, give him lots of love from all of us here. Honestly, for a big wound at least he did it in a way that is pretty tidy. I would prefer an injury like this than a bad injury on the hoof, joint, leg, etc....the silver lining right? lol

Please keep us updated with more photos documenting his recovery!


----------



## Kayella (Feb 11, 2012)

Wow, horses are definitely injury prone. Hoping he recovers fully without much of a scar!


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Ouch, he did a great job on that one!!!
A friend of mine has a young horse that did a similar injury, but a little further forward right where the girth sits. It took a number of month for it to heal completely, but now is just a fine line with a small bump. It doesn't effect her in any way and she is out doing extremely well in dressage. 

Best of luck, it will be a ****** of a wound to look after!


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Oh my gosh thats horrid!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

That is a wonderful job he did on himself, no half measures there:shock:

Hope he heals up good and quick for you, don't know if you can buy Underwoods in the UK but I thoroughly recommend it.


----------



## kayleeloveslaneandlana (Apr 10, 2011)

Owieee!!! Hope he heals quickly!!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yeah, that's gonna leave a mark! Hoping he heals fast, poor guy!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Ouch! Will be interesed to see the healing process on this one.

Someone flagged two of the photos as inappropriate, though, so I couldn't see all of them. :-?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

:shock:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

equiniphile said:


> Ouch! Will be interesed to see the healing process on this one.
> 
> Someone flagged two of the photos as inappropriate, though, so I couldn't see all of them. :-?


I hate it when people do that. They are gory - as I warned - but all of an actual injury. If people keep horses then they should be aware of just the sort of injuries they can do to themselves.


----------



## Tiffany handley (Aug 5, 2012)

i had a mare do a simular thin altough it was on her chest star post threw one side and out the other ..... i did not get stitches i used fly strike powder on the wound and it healed without a scar!!


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I can't see the pics at work but its amazing.

You have to toddler proof everything for horses.

I remember two incidents at my old yard when I worked as a groom.

I was coming down for my shift and heard screaming, pelted to the other end of the yard and one of the school horses had kicked out at the other groom.. the screamer... and we had metal gates with 5 horizontal bars. She had one hind leg stuck through the first section and the other two down. I have never seen anything quite like it. But she was still trying to get at the ponies who had come to investigate.

Vet was called, sedated and the fire service had to cut her free. She basically skinned her legs, but was fine after 8 months of therapy for her legs.

Another was a haffy cross who ploughed through the fencing.. grass was greener on the other side. 

Huge splinter of wood sticking out of her head and a nice lovely flap of skin. They say head injuries bleed a lot but I've never quite seen anything like it!

Jingles for your little 'un!!!


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Wow that is an amazing injury! Hope he heals up well for you.


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

WOW, that's a prize injury all right. Poor baby, sending quick healing thoughts. Sometimes they amaze us with the way they pull through this stuff.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

What's that old saying, if something is worth doing, it's worth doing right?!

He certainly did it up right didn't he! Fingers crossed that your boy heals well and fast. Also, sending you much bubble wrap, not that it will help, as we all know! :wink:


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Well I have to say, he certianly didn't half *** that one.

Geez! Hoping for a quick and uneventful recovery!


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

holy crappers when you said gory/graphic i didnt think it would be like that. hope your little one gets well soon!! 

if you could post some recovery and treating pics i would very much be interested in seeing them


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your horse. My first gut reaction was "gasp, that's a crazy cut" but honestly, that one will heal up nicely with the right care. I'm currently trying to heal a nasty horizontal barb wire laceration just above my barrel mare's heal bulbs on her front hoof and it's going to take months and then I still hope she'll come out of this sound. I would almost want to trade you injuries.  I look forward to seeing your guy progress. Good job getting the right attention to him so quickly.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

mammakatja said:


> My first gut reaction was "gasp, *that's a crazy cut*" but honestly, that one will heal up nicely with the right care.


This right here is why I hate it that some of the pictures had to be censored out. Anyone who didn't see the initial photos will now only think that it was a simple cut that looks a whole lot worse than what it was. I, like Foxhunter, believe that they should have been left because, while they are very gory, it is a perfect illustration of what can happen.

Katja, it was so much more than just a cut. Pretty much everything above the open wound is nothing more than a detached flap of skin/muscle several inches wide with everything torn up underneath it...including a broken floating rib that had to be removed. I'm sure that the poor boy will heal up nicely, but the injury was a lot worse than what the remaining pictures make it look like.

Foxhunter, any news on how the poor fella is faring? Hopefully no real issues have come up and he's on the road to recovery.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Is there any way you can upload photos directly to the site, or email them to me so I can post them? Curious to see the extent of the injury.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Aha!!! Duh, I thought it was the forum that censored it, but apparently it was photobucket. Looks like there are a couple that are still present though (forgive me, foxhunter, for being so stalker-ish and finding your photobucket account).


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

*OH.. MY.. GOD!!!*

I am speechless.. At first I was like "Oh, he got himself pretty good.." Then I saw these last pictures and literally my jaw dropped.. Just wow.. I'm glad that it wasn't really serious, I mean I know that is TERRIBLE but it could have been worse.. Holy crap.. I don't even have words.. Sending a ton of good vibes and healing thoughts your way!!!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Oh my, that is way more serious than just a cut. Again, I am sooooo sorry. Almost unbelievable that they just walk up to you with an injury like this. I never meant to down play the injury but boy, do these pictures put things into perspective. Many many many healing vibes your way.  This horse is lucky to have you.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Katja, don't feel bad. It is very hard to imagine the full extent just from the pictures left in the first post.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for all the good wishes and healing vibes!
Unfortunately he swelled really badly Sunday and the stitches have burst. Not a lot we can do until the swelling goes down - which it is. I doubt the vet will re sew it as chances are it will break down again. Luckily the sutures in the muscles are holding. 

He is being remarkably good. He allows me to scrub all the crud and grease off his side and belly, the crud from the oozing and the grease to stop the crud sticking to his skin and blistering it. He doesn't mind the wound being washed out either. If it is sore then he will swish his tail and lift a leg but nothing more. 

I am using 100% organic Neem oil on the wound. This is great for healing and even better at keeping the flies away. I was using Manuka Honey but that was attracting flies and wasps.

Many years ago I had his great grandmother do a similar thing. She impaled herself on a different sort of gate latch - hers was a worse injury because it was immediately behind her elbow, and deep.

She and another mare were together in one filed and something frightened them into galloping into the gate which they burst open. (It was probably deer as they would not have seen them before) They had galloped down the ride between the fields, stopped at the gate onto the road and then galloped back. The gate was bent from where they had burst it open and she caught herself on the gate latch going back into the field. 
She had left part of two ribs on the latch and about 4 lb of lung. You could put your foot in the hole and you could actually see her heart beating. 

She healed, she also managed to have the foal she was carrying and many more afterwards. 

I tell you, our fencing is good, it is all electric rope as I dislike post and rails, there are only one gate into one field from another (this is where he caught himself) and out of the area into other major fields. 

I warn you that if they can damage themselves they will.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, so sorry that the stitches didn't hold but glad to hear that he seems to be doing well in spite of it.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

oh man foxhunter major healing vibes. give the pretty boy a kiss for me.

smrobs thanks for posting those picture i didnt see those before and my oh my did they definitely give a different outlook on that wound. 

i hope everything heals up quickly without any more problems


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

This is all I'm able to do right now..









That is SO awful. I'm so sorry the stitches burst, really sending more healing vibes!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Wow, he really did a number on himself! Will he just have one less rib now? Is that something that would impact him in any way in the future?


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

ust speechless. It's amazing he's being so good. I was kicked in the ribs once and broke 2. The pain was excruciating. Poor poor guy. I hope and pray with all my heart that a year from now we can look back on this and celebrate one incredible recovery. The story about the old mare getting injured like that and still having her foal is mind boggling too. It always amazes me how well horses can bounce back from a severe injury.


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Oh wow. 
You can't really realize the extent of the injury until you see that one flap of skin lifted up.

I hope your boy makes a swift recovery! Keep us updated on him.


----------



## Amanda B (Aug 15, 2012)

Holy crap! Best wishes for a quick and easy recovery. Thanks for taking pictures.


----------



## Schulzs89 (Jul 10, 2012)

Whoa, poor boy! Gnarliest wound I have seen!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Ummm ouch..


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

WOW! I hope he heals well  poor guy. Healing vibes are on their way!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## strawberry paint (Jul 5, 2012)

OH MY GOODNESS!!!!
He's lucky he didn't get himself eviscerated during the process.
I sure hope he heals without much scarring.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

eviscerated??


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

For lack of a better term, to be eviscerated means to be gutted, where the stomach is injured in such a way that the intestines either fall or are pulled out.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

ohhh ick.. that would not be fun.. So my question.. how did he get caught it that gate thing?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Normally I bring them in during the day because the horse flies have been bad but that day it was cloudy and raining first thing. Then the skies cleared and wind dropped.
I think the flies got bad and they were galloping about. They have the run of two fields through a gate and I can only guess that he cut to close to the gatepost and caught himself on the catch. 
In the picture you can see his hair on the catch (also the angle it was bent at) There was a lot more hair and muscle on the latch but that fell off when we were removing it from the post - which took a lot of effort from a young fit 6'3" Rugby playing young man using a sledge hammer and metal wedges to prise it out.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Foxhunter, can you share a picture of what that latch looked like before? For the life of me, I can't figure out how that attaches to a post and how in the world it latches a gate.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

What we call a Staple Latch in the UK. The points are driven into the gate post and on the side of the gate a catch like this is screwed or bolted










Believe me, to bend the latch as it is would take a very strong person with a sledge hammer, hitting it more than once! To get it straight it would need to be heated in the farriers forge first.


----------



## GoDiva (Aug 15, 2012)

I know what you mean... My old Gelding Mani found himself in the same situation. Only problem is we still have no clue how it happened. Here are some pictures before...Graphic

He is now leased with a friend as a trail horse and low level hunter... He is a very very lazy boy. As for the scar... it's like all he did was scratch himself a little


----------



## GoDiva (Aug 15, 2012)

Here is a video clip of him jumping after the injury


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Is that blood!?


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

He certainly did the job properly, didn't he? Not surprised he swelled so bad after seeing the size of the flap he tore into his side. I look forward to seeing more pictures as it heals. It's amazing what they can do to themselves, but it's even more amazing how well they can heal from it sometimes. What you said about his grand-dam having an even worse injury and leaving lung behind- ouch! Amazing that she healed from it!


----------



## cowgirl4753 (Aug 3, 2012)

My dog did a similar thing, we were at the neighbours and he jumped off a retaining wall and hit the rottotiller. Skinned himself identical to your horse. He is fine now but took a lot if work and he was only heeler sized! 

Hope your boy us doing better wish there was something we could all do to help!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I have one question that may sound stupid. 

Will the flap that was sewn back down die and fall off eventually or will it re-adhere to the muscle? I've never seen anything like that before.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My best guess? If all goes well, it _should_ re-attach itself and heal from the top down (or inside out if you prefer).


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Ideally the flap will live and re-attach to the underlying muscle. Surgeons make similar flaps on purpose to help burn victims, etc. If the blood supply to the flap was too damaged by the trauma or the later swelling, it could die, which would leave a much larger open wound to heal which will take much much longer and probably scar horribly. The flap looks like it has a good blood supply and thickness (reduces the fragility of the blood vessels) which are hopeful indicators that it won't have any problem sealing back down.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Ah, ok. Thank you for explaining that to me! I remember our little Caspian mare making a similar tear to her skin (but MUCH smaller) on her face a few years ago and since the injury was about 12 hours old by that time, the vet cut the flap off and let the skin regenerate. I guess that if it was caught quicker than that though, like in this case- it would make sense that the skin could still live.

I learn something every day! xD


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I have been taking daily or every other day pictures. Unfortunately for some reason I cannot upload them to Photobucket. I have a Mac and it is missing some tool to do so. I have to put them on disc and get them uploaded from a friends PC. 

I was using Manuka honey as this is an excellent healer but very messy - it was also attracting flies and wasps. I started using 100% pure organic Neem Oil and cannot believe the difference it has made. I started with it on Thursday, yesterday I thought it looked a lot better, the wound was a good red colour and looked healthier. However, in the back of my mind I was wondering if it was just wishful thinking. Today there is no doubt in my mind that it is healing well, The gap in the gash are certainly closer together and the flap is beginning to stick back down. 
The added bonus of the Neem Oil is that it really repels all flies and insects. 

I am very pleased with not only the results but also of the way Mush is behaving. He just stands there whilst I clean off all the gunk from his belly (which is kept greased) and then wash the wound before washing it with the Neem Oil. He doesn't care about the cotton sheet going on him, nor does he move when he has his antibiotics injected. 
He has been lying down - only on his good side, which is good. The only time he gets a bit antsy at is when the other youngsters go back out to the field when he will lean over the door calling to them. I make sure that he always has another horse in his view as fretting would slow healing. 

I will put up more pictures when I get them uploaded next week.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

oh I cant wait for pictures lol.. to see the difference..!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> I have been taking daily or every other day pictures. Unfortunately for some reason I cannot upload them to Photobucket. I have a Mac and it is missing some tool to do so. I have to put them on disc and get them uploaded from a friends PC.
> 
> I was using Manuka honey as this is an excellent healer but very messy - it was also attracting flies and wasps. I started using 100% pure organic Neem Oil and cannot believe the difference it has made. I started with it on Thursday, yesterday I thought it looked a lot better, the wound was a good red colour and looked healthier. However, in the back of my mind I was wondering if it was just wishful thinking. Today there is no doubt in my mind that it is healing well, The gap in the gash are certainly closer together and the flap is beginning to stick back down.
> The added bonus of the Neem Oil is that it really repels all flies and insects.
> ...



I am on a Mac too, if you go Advanced and use the paper clip you can add them right in here. 

Can't wait to see how things are healing up.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

I can only imagine your horror when you saw that injury. My Arab did something similar two years ago. I went to go catch him, and as I approached he looked up and it looked like he had been in a horror movie, his blaze had turned red. He had a deep, two inch long puncture wound underneath this forelock. According to my vet, if the injury had been any higher he would have punctured something important and would have been dead by morning. Fingers crossed, I'm glad that there is improvement. 
Also, are you able to put a bandage on it and vet wrap the heck out of it, or are you lettin it drain?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ridesapaintedpony (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh goodness! Prayers and good thoughts for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Micki O (Apr 22, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Jeez, just now checking back, WOW that was some wound, hope that he is doing OK now.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

*Pictures of the wound 10 days on!*

The stitches never held and we had to remove them. Finding something to put on the wound was another matter. I was going to use comfrey but that would be very difficult as it is usually the roots and leaves that are used. I turned instead to Neem Oil, 100% pure organic which is working better than we, or the vet expected. It also has the advantages of being an excellent fly repellent.

5 days on, some stitches still slightly holding.






































He has lost quite a lot of weight during the last two weeks but is eating well now. Still not allowed out of the stable


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Well, he's healing and the wound looks healthy so that's all that matters. Poor guy will probably have a pretty good sized scar when it's all said and done.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow, amazing it wasn't worse considering the location. Those kind of sutures rarely hold. We have over 40 head of horses, so I've seen it all. We've got 10 saddle horses, the rest are broncs. We had one with a similar injury and the horse literally blew up like a blimp. We thought he was septic, but his eye was bright. Turns out he literally was filling with air. It took several weeks. He healed fine, not even so much as a scar. I used resolve wound formula on it, there's really no scar at all. You have to look hard to see the mark. You paint on a thin layer, and it's amazing how hit changes over night. A little goes a long way.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

well.. it looks like its getting better.. hope he/she? heals AMAZINGLY fast


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

Looks like it is off to a good start healing wise. Be sure to keep updating us on your boy!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

I continued with the Neem Oil and had two or three people from this site and a couple elsewhere, tell me about Resolve Wound so I sent for some. 

I did find that the Neem oil stopped a lot of the oozing so would use that at night and Resolve in the morning. Now it is just the Resolve and the speed of the healing has been phenomena. 
*Start of using Resolve*











*Two weeks of Resolve*










*Resolve on injury and it isn't noticeable!*


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

OH WOW! that is a great turn around!


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Looking good. This is the first I saw this thread. Happy I could go from "oh my goodness how horrible" to "wow! That looks great!" all in one post. You are doing a wondeful job of keeping it dressed and clean and it shows in the healing process.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Thats a wonderful healing job - good to hear he's on the mend
Thanks for passing on the recomendation for the Medication you used it looks to have worked really well but I've tried googling it and coming up with nothing - any tips anyone for who supplies it in the US?
Hope the huntings going well and not too wet under hoof


----------



## jess93 (Oct 14, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

jaydee said:


> Thats a wonderful healing job - good to hear he's on the mend
> Thanks for passing on the recomendation for the Medication you used it looks to have worked really well but I've tried googling it and coming up with nothing - any tips anyone for who supplies it in the US?
> Hope the huntings going well and not too wet under hoof



Resolve Wound

Resolve Wound - Home


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I love coming up on these threads after the injury has had quite some time to heal. It's so good to see his wound is doing so great and he's been a good patient!

I have a question. Did you do anything with the injury when you were waiting for the vet? Any rinsing, washing, anything, or just wait for the vet? I wouldn't know what to do if I found my horse like that.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

riccil0ve said:


> I love coming up on these threads after the injury has had quite some time to heal. It's so good to see his wound is doing so great and he's been a good patient!
> 
> I have a question. Did you do anything with the injury when you were waiting for the vet? Any rinsing, washing, anything, or just wait for the vet? I wouldn't know what to do if I found my horse like that.



No, we checked the horses when walking the dogs, (he was out with two other yearlings and two brood mares) stood at the top of the field. When I saw the injury I never even went near him! We had to return to the stables, put the dogs away, called the vet. The girl who works with me and a friend went to bring them all in, in the space of 10 minutes they had moved down the field and were grazing. 

Once in I never touched it. The vet was on the way, better he remained calm so any dope he was given would have more effect that wind him up for no purpose.

As with many injuries like this there was very little blood. 

Had there been a lot of bleeding then that is another matter. If there had of been and a dangerous amount being lost, I would have packed it with sugar, a good coagulant and sterile.

Serious wounds that are open are best left alone until the vet gets there and as he was on his way another 45 minutes was not long to wait.


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

Foxhunter said:


> No, we checked the horses when walking the dogs, (he was out with two other yearlings and two brood mares) stood at the top of the field. When I saw the injury I never even went near him! We had to return to the stables, put the dogs away, called the vet. The girl who works with me and a friend went to bring them all in, in the space of 10 minutes they had moved down the field and were grazing.
> 
> Once in I never touched it. The vet was on the way, better he remained calm so any dope he was given would have more effect that wind him up for no purpose.
> 
> ...


Oh okay. Good to know. When Ricci took a chunk out of her knee I just waited for the vet. The injury was already several days old by the time I found out so I figured any cleaning would need to be extensive, which is was. But with something giant and fresh, I have no clue.

So in the case of serious bleeding, can you just go to your kitchen cupboard, take out your pink and white bag of C&H brand cane sugar and pack with that? Or does it have to be something different or in an unopened bag or..?

ETA: Also, thank you for answering my question! I would surely ask the vet what he'd like me to do when I was on the phone with him, but it's nice to have a foundation to begin with.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

riccil0ve said:


> Oh okay. Good to know. When Ricci took a chunk out of her knee I just waited for the vet. The injury was already several days old by the time I found out so I figured any cleaning would need to be extensive, which is was. But with something giant and fresh, I have no clue.
> 
> So in the case of serious bleeding, can you just go to your kitchen cupboard, take out your pink and white bag of C&H brand cane sugar and pack with that? Or does it have to be something different or in an unopened bag or..?
> 
> ETA: Also, thank you for answering my question! I would surely ask the vet what he'd like me to do when I was on the phone with him, but it's nice to have a foundation to begin with.


Sorry we generally use Tate & Lyle sugar which is blue and white. (I'm in the UK)  Any sugar will do.

People panic when they see blood, in all reality blood is good because it is washing the wound from the inside out. A little blood goes a long way and there are only three places where a horse can bleed out. Jugular, femoral and severe lacerations around the coronary band. Obviously if there is severe wounding with many veins and arteries bleeding is another thing.
When say, kicked and a small vein or artery is nicked on the leg it will bleed plenty but it will also stop in quite a short time. 

Puncture wounds, which look like nothing, are a far greater danger because bacteria is not washed out and infection almost always a sure thing.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Looking so much better, wow, congrats on a great job.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

wow thats looking so much better!


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Foxhunter said:


> Sorry we generally use Tate & Lyle sugar which is blue and white. (I'm in the UK)  Any sugar will do.
> 
> People panic when they see blood, in all reality blood is good because it is washing the wound from the inside out. A little blood goes a long way and there are only three places where a horse can bleed out. Jugular, femoral and severe lacerations around the coronary band. Obviously if there is severe wounding with many veins and arteries bleeding is another thing.
> When say, kicked and a small vein or artery is nicked on the leg it will bleed plenty but it will also stop in quite a short time.
> ...


So true! Bleeding does wash from inside out. I highly recommend sugar as well. Many people use sugardine (betadine mixed in with sugar). We have used plain sugar, without betadine (betadine damages tissue) to stimulate tissue granulation in serious wounds where bone is exposed. Of course excessive tissue granulation (proud flesh) is undesirable, so we only use sugar a couple days, then go onto Resolve Wound. 

Thanks for trying Resolve Wound on your horse. He looks great, and the tissue is so healthy and clean! I really don't think he'll have a scar. By the way, here is a link to the site: Graphic! Flank Injury - Resolve Wound

I reworked the site, and had a temporary site, so this is the permanent one:
Resolve Wound - Resolve Wound Prevents and Eliminates Proud Flesh on Horses 

If anyone else has to deal with a nasty injury in the future, look us up! You won't be disappointed.


----------



## hisangelonly (Oct 29, 2011)

His gash looks like the Nike logo. I'm glad it's getting better! Maybe he will have a Nike scar. If I was going to have a scar I'd want it to be some kind of logo or shape. :/ but that resolve really makes a difference. I hope he gets well with no infection. Just keep doctoring! Horses are accident magnets. This makes me want to have a huge emergency fund for my horses.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Endiku said:


> I have one question that may sound stupid.
> 
> Will the flap that was sewn back down die and fall off eventually or will it re-adhere to the muscle? I've never seen anything like that before.


What has amazed me - and the vet, is that since using the *Resolve Wound* the lump from the flap, has not only adhered but has slowly flattened out. 
The area at the flank is coming forward and although it has slowed down a bit, I notice the change and know it is not just wishful thinking.

The vet came in last week and he has not seen it since mid August. He looked, looked again, blinked several times and went too see another horse.
he went back to look a second time, came to the house for a cup of tea, went back and examined a third time. He really could not believe what he was seeing. 
He went off with some of the *Resolve Wound* to use on another horse that has a lot of proud flesh and is not healing. By all accounts it is already making a great difference.


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

So happy your colt is improving so quickly since using Resolve Wound!  I've seen terrible cases of a flap hanging, which often times would be cut off by a vet, that have healed nice and flat with Resolve Wound. In the case of this filly I'm posting, there was a fairly large flap of severely damaged tissue (on the left side of wound towards her front end). Resolve Wound got blood flowing to that area the next day. Within about 1 1/2 weeks, the flap/bulge was completely flat. What's so unique about Resolve Wound is it's extremely effective in stimulating blood flow/circulation to the wound area. Damaged tissue attaches nicely, even when you can't wrap it, as in Foxhunter's case above. 

With regard to the topic of this thread, this filly was treated the first two days with ichthammol heavily packed/wrapped into the wound. Ichthammol is great for a strong draw, and will really help pull out infection, but it encourages proud flesh, so the filly was only treated with it for a couple days. After two days, The filly was treated with Resolve Wound. She was also treated with a single round of broad-spectrum antibiotics (tucoprim). She was sound within a couple of days, and has since healed without a trace of injury. http://resolvewound.com/how_to_remove_proud_flesh_leg.html


----------



## 6W Ranch (Aug 23, 2012)

Opps, sorry! My bad! I got threads mixed up. I meant to post the bottom part of the above post to another thread topic on, and I can no longer edit the above post. Sorry!


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

QUESTION!!!!___!_+RW_Q)(R_I*WEPOI{EP::::::


will you be able to ride this horse?? will that healed?? like as a say barrel horse.. or something.. or just a trail horse??


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Absolutely no reason as to why he cannot live a perfectly normal life. 
He was bred to go Steeple Chasing and there is nothing to stop him doing this. 

The injury looks and was horrific but the damage could be classed as non threatening. There was the loss of ribs but they are floating ribs so nothing done other than remove the broken pieces (I would have photoed them but the darn dog ate them!) 
Getting the area to adhere together was the problem and that, thanks to Resolve is going very well.

Mush is being turned out daily with a quiet old mare. He had got to the point where I thought he would be better off back with the herd of two other yearlings and two empty brood mares but they were horrid to him and kept chasing him off so he is back out with his new best friend. 
Funny thing is that she is a mare that others bully so she is happy that she has something that she can 'tell off' and he is happy to follow her around.

Injuries involving tendons and ligaments, as on legs, might not look so drastic but can be far more severe because of damage done to the mechanics.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh thats good to hear! right? sorry i mostly skimmed.. Im, half asleep. So he is gonna be a stepple chasing horse.. what exactly is that??


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

My now gelding gashed his side open on a piece of sheet metal, he had walked out of the gate when one of the kids went through...when I called him back I expected him to wait for me instead he decided to squeeze through the fence and the dog pen, and walah...many stitches later he has a nice scar too. I was horrified when it happened I feel your pain with this...I could also only see two pics. So how has healed up?


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

barrelbeginner said:


> Oh thats good to hear! right? sorry i mostly skimmed.. Im, half asleep. So he is gonna be a stepple chasing horse.. what exactly is that??


A horse that races over fence - like the Grand National


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Update on the wound!

From the end of september it has gone from this 










To this










I really cannot believe how well the *Resolve Wound* ointment has worked. 

My vet was astounded when he saw it too and went off with some of the* Resolve Wound!*


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

I just creep this thread and I've been amazed at this wound..I mean, wow.. It has healed fantastic.


----------



## Annanoel (Mar 29, 2011)

I agree! Best wound after pictures I've seen in a while! It looks great!


----------



## HeatherGavitt (Jun 8, 2012)

looks incredible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I had a gelding that did a similar injury in a similar circumstance - gate latch, damage to his side, very nearly had damaged ribs and the vet said 4mm deeper and he'd have died right there on the ground before a vet could have made it to the scene.

What happened with mine was that our horses at the time were in a pasture adjoining a small yard, and the rule was we opened the gate, let them in, put one in the actual stable and the other in the yard, and fed them. Then one or both would be ridden depending on whether Mum and I were both riding, or only one of us, and they'd be kicked back out after the riding was done.

This one day, the gelding I had at the time decided he wanted back in, and instead of giving up when he saw the gate closing like he normally did, he tried to push through, caught his hip on the gate, and was pushed into the big strainer post it latched to. Sticking out of that strainer post was the gate latch. He hit so hard, he actually lifted himself upwards on impact, and MOVED this strainer post that's designed to stand up to massive forces on it for 50 years at a time a total of half an inch.

He had a relatively small skin wound, just a triangular flap he'd torn away, and then a massive muscle tear underneath. Rib was exposed but not damaged, luckily, and he was stitched up. Skin flap didn't die but the vet didn't put a drain in it (first vet was a trainee) so the head vet had to come out and put in a drain a few days later. He only put a skin-depth drain because first trainee vet had forgotten to mention the full-depth muscle tear, and so did we, so another vet had to come out another few days later to put a drain in through the muscle layer so that the fluid could drain properly.

Horse healed with barely a scar. You could tell if you clipped him, but other than that, no sign he'd ever hurt himself. Cost us $1200 in vet bills all up, $600 of which we shouldn't have had to pay because they were due to vet error.

It is to date the worst injury I have ever had to deal with (I consider my filly's current issue not an injury because it's genetic) and because of where it was my horse was ridable again as soon as the skin was healed over, which took all of 2 weeks. Couldn't put a saddle on him for another 4 weeks, to let the muscle underneath heal.

Having had that large barrel injury, and then minor leg injuries, I much much prefer upper body injuries to leg injuries. Horse injures a leg and it's out for a long time. Heck, I had a very minor injury, like 3/4 inch long 1/8 wide and only just full skin thickness, to the inside of a filly's leg a few inches above her hock, and 3 months later there was STILL a scab. No sign it ever happened now. We had a mare who injured herself just below her hock and she was out for 8 weeks, then dressed for another 4, and had a small scab on it for longer still.

Much rather an upper body/chest type injury than a leg.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, Foxhunter, I cannot believe how quickly and well he is healing! It doesn't even look like he's going to have much of a scar.

Incredible.


----------



## Hunterjumper7654 (May 28, 2010)

This is amazing! So glad for a healthy turn around!


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I just went thru this entire thread. 

1.) Glad it has healed so nicely and...

2.) That is one REALLY NICE HORSE. I would love to have a horse that well put together to ride and train!


----------



## twiggy (Nov 6, 2012)

So sad....I hope that he recovers okay. My little filly was not so lucky....I hired a horse transport company to haul her home for me, I just purchased her and had to wait for her to be weaned from her mama. They did not have the proper safety equipment - no side rails or rubber mats to cover the opening from the ramp to the semi - her leg got caught in the opening and they were pushing her so hard they completely severed her leg off!! I have not slept in two weeks since this happened - the transport company won't take responsibilty for their negligence - it is a complete nightmare! I have hired a lawyer but i am scared that this is going to cost a fortune.....but i simply cannot let them get away with this, how do some people sleep at night????


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

im glad he is healing so well!


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

Latest update!

All done and dusted - I had to clip the hair off the area so the scar could be seen. It has healed. 

I really cannot believe how well or, how rapidly it has healed, nor can my vet!
This was thanks to *Resolve Wound * of that I am without doubt. 
The original diagnosis after the stitches broke down was that after Christmas we would look at skin grafting. From this:-











to this in less than four months.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

That is just unbelievable!
You guys did such an amazing job!

When younger we had a gelding rushed over the fence by a boss mare. He ripped his entire belly off. They found him standing in the next field with it hanging down to his knees. He made it, unbelievable how resilient they are!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow good job!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

That is amazing
Wish I hadnt flicked back though as I'm having my lunch!!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow that is simply amazing. Blows me away what they can recover from
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CoconutMona (Dec 10, 2012)

that is huge! looks like it healed very nicely, wow


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking fantastic!!!

He's not going to have any lasting issues due to the broken floating rib that they removed, is he?


----------



## enzoleya (May 12, 2007)

Oh my gosh that is horrible! I'm glad he's healing! I didn't think the hair would grow back, wow!


----------



## BBBCrone (Jan 28, 2012)

WOW .. just wow. I think I'm gonna get some of this Resolve Wound stuff and have it in my first aid box.

So glad he's doing that well!


----------



## Mike_User (Oct 24, 2006)

A number of posts have been removed from this thread because they did not relate to Foxhunter's horses or their recovery. Please ensure that any additional replies you add to this thread do.

Thank you,
The Horse Forum Team


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness!! I cannot get over how amazingly that has healed!!! That is just remarkable!! Great job!!!!!


----------

